# Screen Printing on a budget- washout booth



## SolaFidePrinting (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey! I just bought one of these from lowes today to use as my washout sink. It's pretty sturdy and I think it will do a good job for the time being. It is pretty shallow (about 1.5 feet) but i can make it work. I was wondering if anyone had tried one of these before? It was only $45 too. you can't beat that!

http://www.lowes.com/pd_20135-332-1...URL=/pl__0__s?newSearch=true$Ntt=utility sink


----------



## SeanJB (Apr 21, 2009)

Our first washout was a sink like that. We attached a hose and ran it to a drain and built 3 sides on it. It worked until we built a bigger one so we could wash more than one screen at a time.


----------



## Swagger11 (Jun 24, 2008)

I may have to try this as well....good info!


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

Yep, will work like a charm. Started with one just like that. When we closed the storefront and moved the shop out to our house, our wash out is now alson known as my shower. Jus goes to show-- where theres a will-- theres a way.


----------



## SolaFidePrinting (Feb 12, 2010)

Awesome. Good to know someone has tried this or something similar. I'll be setting it up later this week to use it!


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

I had one but it cold only fit 18x20 screens


----------



## adivito (Aug 25, 2006)

definitely going to want to build sides.


----------



## slidways (Dec 26, 2009)

sheet metal,pressure treated 2 by 4, pop rivet gun, plexy glass and some florecent lights, seal it with silicone,and you could build a pretty good booth.


----------



## Gorillawhite (Sep 29, 2009)

Do you guys have any recommendations on what type of material to use for the sides and back splash? I have a sink similar to the one the OP posted and I would love to use it, but don't want water splashing everywhere. Any advice or suggestions is much appreciate. Thanks.


----------



## tgoeltz (Aug 7, 2007)

To build the sides and back of my "washout booth" utility sink I used large sheets of coroplast (36x24). I put two slots in the back piece so it sits onto the sink. I then slotted the sides so they slide onto the front of the sink and used packing tape to attach to the back piece. 

The end result is that the 3 pieces sit into the sink about six inches and then extend up about 18 inches higher than the sink. 

Since my "washout booth" also doubles as a washing machine drain, I cut a hole in one side sheet of coro to allow the hose to extend through.

I have a shelf directly above the sink so I have a plastic drop cloth covering the bottom of the shelf and have sheets extending down on both sides. 

One caution - watch the angle that you are using with your pressure washer when you wash out a screen. At first I was trying to wash images out at a steep angle and it has a tendency to lift the emulsion. It's best to wash the top of a large image out first and then turn the screen over to get the bottom of the image.


----------



## Gorillawhite (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks. I had been looking for Coroplast type material for some time now and just didn't know what it was called, so I gave up on that material and started to look at sheet metal. Thanks a million for the advice and tips.


----------



## biginsworld (May 24, 2011)

this is a great post I just got done cleaning the bath tub I turned it all blue and didn't think the wife would like a blue and white tub/shower stall when I get some cash Im going to buy one of these and make it my new wash out tub lol


----------



## Gcanno (Nov 16, 2010)

What i did was just buy an IBC tote and Saw Saw'd it into a wash out booth. It is the best thing to do. In my opinion if you look on Craigslist you can usually find someone selling them at dirt cheap prices. It also does not matter what was in them befor


----------



## jegflhs (May 24, 2011)

We also started out with a utility sink from Lowes or Home Depot, can't remember which. Now I'm converting an old fiberglass tub with enclosure that I bought for $75.00 at the local Habitat For Humanity. Lots more room and will accommodate several screens at one time. I get alot of stuff from HFH, good place to find a cabinet for your screen dryer.


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

Search DIY washout booth on this site (or google which will point to this site)... see the one with the "liquid tote" container. I built one.... it's GREAT!


----------



## nekkron99 (Jan 14, 2015)

Came across this as a cheap starter washout solution.


----------



## sgsellsit (Jul 31, 2008)

I actually used a wraparound shower stall from lowes for 6 years as a washout and reclaim booth. Worked great. It was cheap as well.


----------



## nekkron99 (Jan 14, 2015)

Hmmm...I might have to look into that.


----------



## DigitalInkArts (Jul 20, 2011)

I went to Walmart and bought their largest plastic tub. Not those thin ones with the tops. The thick plastic tubs with the front cut out, like a u shape.

I grabbed some plastic for showers at lowest then built the sides. Cut out a 3 inch hole and ran my tube for drainage. Inside I cut some 2x4 and made a rack. Been using it 3 years. Cost around 60 bucks to make.

Sent from my D6708 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## sgsellsit (Jul 31, 2008)

Actually now home depot carriers the one I bought from lowes years ago. It is a Durastall. Of course it is somewhat more expensive than years ago about $163. What isn't though. But I got good use out of mine.


----------



## nekkron99 (Jan 14, 2015)

sgsellsit said:


> Actually now home depot carriers the one I bought from lowes years ago. It is a Durastall. Of course it is somewhat more expensive than years ago about $163. What isn't though. But I got good use out of mine.


 Dude! Thanks! This looks perfect for my space and setup. Here is a video of the assembly. I'll probably put a couple of boards or bars across the hand rails to elevate the screens when I spray them out.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WNjMqh5L2I


----------



## sgsellsit (Jul 31, 2008)

Anytime. That's what us old guys are here for. I forgot to mention it is a good idea to get you a tube of silicone and caulk it pretty good in the joints. And I actually ran a couple of screws into a vertical 2x4 attached to the wall behind it for a little more stability.


----------



## nekkron99 (Jan 14, 2015)

sgsellsit said:


> Anytime. That's what us old guys are here for. I forgot to mention it is a good idea to get you a tube of silicone and caulk it pretty good in the joints. And I actually ran a couple of screws into a vertical 2x4 attached to the wall behind it for a little more stability.


 Nice! Will do. Thanks again! :tipthank:


----------



## porkchopharry (Mar 4, 2012)

I recently got a washout booth from a guy on eBay that makes them. It's metal and has the wrap-around splash guards and metal drain, etc.

It's not the sturdiest thing, and you need to put it together and seal it around the edges. He ships them in a flat box like Ikea or something.

Anyway, again not the sturdiest thing as is, so I bolted it to the wall, and it works really well now and is very stable.

He posts them randomly on eBay as he makes them. Like once a week or so. I think all in, I paid like $190 shipped. I got lucky I guess, because the auction previous to that was sort of a bidding war and I dropped out after it reached like $225 or something. I knew he would list another one soon, so I waited a few days and sure enough he had another one listed and I was the only bidder. 

Can't remember his name offhand. But if you search washout booth on eBay he should come up. He's in Phoenix I believe.


----------

